# Island area perch Sunday



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if it still Ok to enter a western basin post here...? All 20 on the front page are Cle-east....? My son and I fished SE of the monument Sunday morning, ended up with 25 nice perch light bite/rough water made it tough...back yard creek chubs out produced goldies...Also saw a nice box of eyes at the cleaning table from the SE corner of Kelleys..dragging worms on bottom/weapons...AH2


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Beginning to hear of a few more perch being caught


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was in that area Saturday evening. I only had a handful of live minnows so I put a crappie tube on my top hook (hi-low rig) and the mini on the bottom. Most of the perch I caught ate the crappie tube over the minnow.


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

TAG24 said:


> I was in that area Saturday evening. I only had a handful of live minnows so I put a crappie tube on my top hook (hi-low rig) and the mini on the bottom. Most of the perch I caught ate the crappie tube over the minnow.


WHAT COLOR? HOW DEEP OF WATER?FOR ME MUCH HARDER TO JIG A CRAPPIE RIG INWATER DEEPER THAN 15FT. THANKS


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't use any type of rig. I tie 2 hooks directly to main line a few inches apart with a 1oz weight at the end. I don't recall exactly, but I think It was about 25fow. Tube was green with black specks and yellow on the tail.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry, I realize I called it a hi-low rig in my previous post.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Curious on that crappie tube. Size and color? Did you put it directly on a plain hook, or tie a small jig in the line? One year I tied a white ice fly (or maybe called an ice jig...anyway a very small weighted hook) ...tied directly on my line for my top hook. Sometimes baited it with a piece of minnow, sometimes bare. Caught fish both ways if I remember and lots of doubles with that rig. Then the "skipper 9" rig came along and I went to that. Maybe I will go back and try that again...especially now that they seem to be feeding on water fleas. That is if the perch ever school up!


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I put them on a plain hook just like it was a minnow. Weight on the end, #1 hook 3-4" up the line, #2 hook 4-5" above #1. Tubes are tiny like 1.5".


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

YouTube perch rig. Looks functional. 
Haven’t fished for perch in sometime. Got a freezer full of walleye though.


----------



## Outer sanctum (Feb 19, 2019)

My dad and I caught about 80 at B can last Sunday .... kept 30 nice fish over 9” to 11”. 
I went to Fishermans cave in Michigan (45 min drive). To get Emeralds. Plus I sank a bait cloud about once an hour. Shad. 
Was using a spreader with big gold blades. And a triple hook crappie rig.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've used crappie type rigs and hi/ low jig rigs in 50fow in front of CLE in the past. Keep line tight to feel the bite. Sounds like the fish want it laying on bottom though lately.
Rickerd


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Outer sanctum said:


> My dad and I caught about 80 at B can last Sunday .... kept 30 nice fish over 9” to 11”.
> I went to Fishermans cave in Michigan (45 min drive). To get Emeralds. Plus I sank a bait cloud about once an hour. Shad.
> Was using a spreader with big gold blades. And a triple hook crappie rig.


How do you like the baitcloud? I'm assuming that this is the 2" dia. balls that you drop and they diffuse. Been thinking about trying them


----------



## Outer sanctum (Feb 19, 2019)

They work ! Get a small mesh bag and put one in it with a 3oz weight Let it out on a rod make sure it doesn’t bounce !!! It will last longer if it just sits on the bottom. But I swear by them ! No one else around us was pulling perch like we were.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Where can you get them, never tried, but I assume it's like chumming in the ocean.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Do you make your own bait ball and freeze them? I'd be interested in more detail. Thanks


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

PatSea said:


> Do you make your own bait ball and freeze them? I'd be interested in more detail. Thanks


Go to baitcloud.com


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is a link to a video I made about how to tie your own perch rigs, it’s a bit long, but I describe 2 types of perch rigs that can be made at home very cheap, hope it helps, tight lines


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

PatSea said:


> Do you make your own bait ball and freeze them? I'd be interested in more detail. Thanks


You cant use fish parts in lake erie for chum


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks captainshotgun. I had forgotten that being a regulation. But I can't find it now


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

What flavor baitcloud? There seem to be several.

Edit: Nevermind I saw you stated what type


----------

